# Sunapee 1/9 or 1/10



## madriverjack (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone else thinking about Sunapee this weekend? I saw powbumps pics and those bumps look to good to pass up.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I might be able to do sunday.....BTW How was mrg???


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 6, 2010)

Let me know and MRG was real windy but it was ok.


----------

